# Togliere il voto in base al Q.I.



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ovviamente è una provocazione , e ne abbiamo già parlato anni fa qui si MW ma è una cosa che ho pensato questa mattina . 

Per lavoro mi capita di parlare con una persona , mi chiama rispondo e dopo un po' capisco che questa donna non capiva il mio italiano .. 

Cioè capiamoci bene la tipa NON parlava italiano , non capiva il mio italiano e non capiva le semplici risposte che io gli stavo dando .. 

finita la chiamata mi sono fatto 2 risate pensando a come fosse possibile nel 2015 non saper parlare italiano ( magari arrivava da qualche campagna o faceva la pescatrice ) e non avere un minimo di conoscenze di base ...

poi arriva l'illuminazione .. se questa donna dovesse decidere di andare a votare ( probabilmente pagata da qualcuno per dargli il voto ) il suo voto vale esattamente come il mio... 

io che leggo ,mi informo e " lotto " ....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è una provocazione , e ne abbiamo già parlato anni fa qui si MW ma è una cosa che ho pensato questa mattina .
> 
> Per lavoro mi capita di parlare con una persona , mi chiama rispondo e dopo un po' capisco che questa donna non capiva il mio italiano ..
> 
> ...



Non è così semplice,
anche qui nel forum vi sono parecchie persone culturalmente preparate e intellettualmente dotate, ma quando vanno a votare fanno gli stessi danni


----------



## sballotello (27 Ottobre 2015)

[MENTION=2318]sballotello[/MENTION] rispetta gli altri utenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è una provocazione , e ne abbiamo già parlato anni fa qui si MW ma è una cosa che ho pensato questa mattina .
> 
> Per lavoro mi capita di parlare con una persona , mi chiama rispondo e dopo un po' capisco che questa donna non capiva il mio italiano ..
> 
> ...



Renzi e la sua combriccola sanno tutti leggere e scrivere e anche far di conto ma fanno molti più danni di quella povera signora..
Io piuttosto toglierei il voto agli over 80, non è ammissibile che decida del futuro del paese una larga fetta di gente che ormai non ha più un futuro nella società..


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è una provocazione , e ne abbiamo già parlato anni fa qui si MW ma è una cosa che ho pensato questa mattina .
> 
> Per lavoro mi capita di parlare con una persona , mi chiama rispondo e dopo un po' capisco che questa donna non capiva il mio italiano ..
> 
> ...


Non credo che la conoscenza della lingua o della scena politica dipenda dal QI


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2015)

...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non credo che la conoscenza della lingua o della scena politica dipenda dal QI



Beh insomma , se voto X perchè mi pagano e non capisco che x ha fatto più danni della grandine non ho il Q.I. per capire che sto rovinando il mio paese e guardo solo i 20 euro che mi danno


----------



## sballotello (27 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2015)

Diciamo che un piccolo "test d'accesso" non sarebbe male, tipo una selezione preliminare con domande sulla storia politica del paese e sulle sue istituzioni, naturalmente niente di complicato ma qualcosa del tipo: qualche principio della costituzione italiana, il referendum istituzionale, il centrismo, il pentapartito, le figure politiche... oppure a livello istituzionale sulla nostra forma di governo, quindi sul Parlamento, sulla Corte costituzionale, cose così.


----------



## Gas (27 Ottobre 2015)

Io mi trovo pienamente d'accordo con l'idea pur provocatoria del topic.
Non ho, anzi, non avevo la presunzione di essere più intelligente degli altri ma proseguendo il mio cammino di vita mi imbatto in molte persone che sono intellettualmente 'zoppicanti'. Non parlo di cultura, parlo proprio di capacità intellettive talvolta di base.
Queste persone, che intendiamoci non hanno colpe, sono putroppo facilmente pilotabili.

La prefazione di un libro che mi è passato sotto mano recentemente diceva "Metà della popolazione terrestre ha un' intelligenza sotto alla media", nella sua forse eccessiva generalizzazione, esprime comunque un concetto fondato.
Il cervello è a tutti gli effetti un organo e come non tutti abbiamo peni lunghi uguali, pure i cervelli non sono tutti ugualmente prestanti. Le decisioni importanti sarebbe bello venissero prese dalle persone con i cevelli più dotati.

Aggiungo una considerazione, il cervello si può allenare, si può migliorare, quindi introdurre un limite minimo di QI per votare potrebbe essere un grandissimo spunto per far si che le persone curino di più il proprio intelletto, uno stimolo a migliorarsi, e se gli Italiani accrescono le loro capacità intellettive ne abbiamo solo tutti da guadagnare come popolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> La prefazione di un libro che mi è passato sotto mano recentemente diceva "Metà della popolazione terrestre ha un' intelligenza sotto alla media", nella sua forse eccessiva generalizzazione, esprime comunque un concetto fondato.
> Il cervello è a tutti gli effetti un organo e come non tutti abbiamo peni lunghi uguali, pure i cervelli non sono tutti ugualmente prestanti.* Le decisioni importanti sarebbe bello venissero prese dalle persone con i cevelli più dotati*.



Le persone peggiori che hanno calpestato questo pianeta, quelle che hanno fatto più danni, erano tutte persone intelligenti..
La "massa" purtroppo è pilotabile ma lo è anche la "massa" intelligente anche se crede di no, basta usare le giuste leve..

Poi le persone istruite mi chiedo anche da chi, o come..gli facciamo un test e se uno dice che per lui Mussolini era un grande, o che Berlusconi è stato un buon primo ministro, o non sa chi sono Andreotti o Aldo Moro gli togliamo il diritto di voto?..

PS: prima ho detto che toglierei il voto dagli 80 in su, però innalzerei anche i diritto di voto ai 25 anni..è evidente che sotto quell'età l'80% dei giovani non sa nulla di politica o se ne sa un po' comunque vive sulla spinta solo di emozioni e non ha l'esperienza per capire molte cose


----------



## Gas (27 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poi le persone istruite mi chiedo anche da chi, o come..gli facciamo un test e se uno dice che per lui Mussolini era un grande, o che Berlusconi è stato un buon primo ministro, o non sa chi sono Andreotti o Aldo Moro gli togliamo il diritto di voto?..



Hai ragione, infatti io non parlo di istruzione, quella è già di per se potenzialmente pilotabile. Per me la discriminante è proprio il quoziente intellettivo, la capacità di ragionare, e non le nozioni socio-politiche.
Gli uomini più intelligenti han potuto fare le peggio cose anche perchè hanno avuto un popolo ignorante da condizionare.
E gli uomini più intelligenti hanno fatto anche le cose più belle della storia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, infatti io non parlo di istruzione, quella è già di per se potenzialmente pilotabile. Per me la discriminante è proprio il quoziente intellettivo, la capacità di ragionare, e non le nozioni socio-politiche.
> Gli uomini più intelligenti han potuto fare le peggio cose anche perchè hanno avuto un popolo ignorante da condizionare.
> E gli uomini più intelligenti hanno fatto anche le cose più belle della storia.



Vero...però il QI secondo me non è una variabile sufficiente...perché ad esempio persone molto intelligenti ma che hanno come unico fine nella vita il guadagno non possono essere i soggetti delegati dalla massa a prendere decisioni per tutti..chi difenderebbe i più deboli? Proprio quelle persone il cui QI magari non gli permetterebbe nemmeno l'accesso al voto?..
è molto dura sinceramente..semmai forse dovrebbero essere più rigide le leggi che sanciscono quando si perde il dritto di voto..a esempio un omicida o un ladro o un truffatore, hanno diritto di votare?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è una provocazione , e ne abbiamo già parlato anni fa qui si MW ma è una cosa che ho pensato questa mattina .
> 
> Per lavoro mi capita di parlare con una persona , mi chiama rispondo e dopo un po' capisco che questa donna non capiva il mio italiano ..
> 
> ...



Onestamente non vedo il QI come parametro efficace,anche perché se non erro non è nemmeno una misura particolarmente fedele dell'intelletto di una persona.
Proporrei invece un test,magari biennale o triennale,di cultura generale/politica: chi non raggiunge una soglia minima non vota.


----------



## sballotello (27 Ottobre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2318]sballotello[/MENTION] rispetta gli altri utenti



.


----------



## cris (27 Ottobre 2015)

Daccordo con il sostenere che il diritto di voto a 18 anni sia troppo prematuro.
Ben venga se si trovasse un modo per selezionare meglio gli aventi diritto al voto, non per discriminazione ma perchè le sorti di tutti non possono essere decise da gente che non sa nemmeno dove sta girata, è un contro per tutti senza dubbio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Onestamente non vedo il QI come parametro efficace,anche perché se non erro non è nemmeno una misura particolarmente fedele dell'intelletto di una persona.
> Proporrei invece un test,magari biennale o triennale,di cultura generale/politica: chi non raggiunge una soglia minima non vota.



Esatto , ovviamente come ho premesso la mia era una provocazione ma hai centrato il mio concetto


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ma quelli che andiamo a votare che QI hanno?? sta cosa ce la siamo mai chiesti?? se i candidati hanno un QI più basso del mio allora il mio voto dovrebbe valere il triplo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che andiamo a votare che QI hanno?? sta cosa ce la siamo mai chiesti?? se i candidati hanno un QI più basso del mio allora il mio voto dovrebbe valere il triplo



Infatti un eventuale test culturale taglierebbe fuori mezzo parlamento... poi il QI e la cultura non bastano, ho un amico laureato e intelligente che non sa chi è Kabobo. Il test dovrebbe vertere più sulla conoscenza della realtà quotidiana, ovvero un operaio con una cultura da autodidatta può saperne di più di un neolaureato.


----------



## Danielsan (27 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che andiamo a votare che QI hanno?? sta cosa ce la siamo mai chiesti?? se i candidati hanno un QI più basso del mio allora il mio voto dovrebbe valere il triplo



Infatti.
Iniziare con un bel test per tutti i candidati sarebbe già un passo avanti.. Rendiamoci conto che dentro al parlamento c'è gente tipo Razzi.. una vergogna.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2015)

Non sul Q.I. ma un po' sulla cultura generale sì


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh insomma , se voto X perchè mi pagano e non capisco che x ha fatto più danni della grandine non ho il Q.I. per capire che sto rovinando il mio paese e guardo solo i 20 euro che mi danno


Volevo solo dire che il Q.I. è un'altra cosa 
Quella di cui parli tu è conoscenza della cultura e della situazione del paese per cui si vota, e sono d'accordo con te. Ma non c'entra con il Q.I.


----------



## vota DC (27 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Renzi e la sua combriccola sanno tutti leggere e scrivere e anche far di conto ma fanno molti più danni di quella povera signora..
> Io piuttosto toglierei il voto agli over 80, non è ammissibile che decida del futuro del paese una larga fetta di gente che ormai non ha più un futuro nella società..



Calcola che loro con un parlamento di avvocati delegano il ministero della giustizia a Orlando che ha la maturità classica, hanno parecchi primari parlamentari e delegano la sanità a Lorenzin che ha lo stesso titolo di studio eccetera eccetera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Volevo solo dire che il Q.I. è un'altra cosa
> Quella di cui parli tu è conoscenza della cultura e della situazione del paese per cui si vota, e sono d'accordo con te. Ma non c'entra con il Q.I.



A ok ok , allora si d'accordo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Iniziare con un bel test per tutti i candidati sarebbe già un passo avanti.. Rendiamoci conto che dentro al parlamento c'è gente tipo Razzi.. una vergogna.



Ecco , tu pensa che Razzi non dovrebbe neanche VOTARE visto il cervello da microcefalo che ha invece è IN PARLAMENTO a 20mila euro al mese...

comunque pagheremo ( e stiamo pagando ) tutto questo... e nonostante tutto ci sarà qualche fesso che lo voterà alle prossime elezioni ...

siamo sempre li .. ti arrestano metà partito ma c'è gente che ti rivoterebbe.. ma come è possibile ? i casi sono 2 : 

- O non ti informi 
- O non hai le capacità MINIME per capire che quelle persone ti stanno mangiando la vita .


----------



## Aragorn (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Q.I. può voler dir tutto e niente. Ci sono molte persone "intelligenti" e laureate, simpatizzanti del partito X, che considerano tonto e bigotto chi vota il partito Y. Ma in realtà anche tra chi vota il partito Y sono presenti molte persone "intelligenti" e laureate, le quali a loro volta considerano tonti e bigotti i simpatizzanti del partito X. Il vero problema è che, nel contesto politico odierno del nostro Paese, è molto difficile separare il giusto dal sbagliato e i buoni dai cattivi. Perchè è vero che bisognerebbe far votare solo persone ben conscie dei temi in questione, ma è altrettanto vero, com'è già stato fatto notare, che se poi i veri trogloditi si trovano tra i candidati tutto diventa tragicamente superfluo.


----------



## James Watson (27 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> ILa prefazione di un libro che mi è passato sotto mano recentemente diceva "Metà della popolazione terrestre ha un' intelligenza sotto alla media"



Ma va?


----------



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Assolutamente favorevole a qualunque intervento che non renda il mio voto uguale a quello di totali ignoranti.


----------



## Mou (27 Ottobre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma va?



E l'altra metà magari sopra la media


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente favorevole a qualunque intervento che non renda il mio voto uguale a quello di totali ignoranti.




Allora non sono l unico


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Ottobre 2015)

Limitare o differenziare un diritto come quello di voto sulla base di filtri preventivi è impossibile. Il voto rappresenta la manifestazione della volontà politica di una determinata persona. Ebbene, in base a quale criterio oggettivo si può ritenere che il voto dato da un professore di diritto, da un costituzionalista o da un fine storico e conoscitore dei problemi sociali, possa essere più "efficace" del voto di un troglodita che parla solo dialetto e non sa neanche cosa si festeggia il 2 giugno? 

Mi spiego meglio: come facciamo a sapere, a priori e con estrema certezza, che un governo votato da persone acculturate possa essere migliore di quello votato da persone ignoranti? E' impossibile. La verità in tasca non la possiede nessuno e pertanto il voto di un *********, paradossalmente, potrebbe anche essere più efficace del voto di un professore universitario. L'unico assunto accettabile è che una persona ignorante sia più suggestionabile di una acculturata, ma anche qui entriamo in parametri non certi.
Quanti di noi possono affermare con sicurezza di non essere stati mai fregati in vita propria? Siete così sicuri che un politico, dall'alto della sua retorica o dal basso della sua furbizia, non possa riempirvi la testa di belle promesse senza poi mantenerle? Perché stiamo parlando di questo. Promesse. Progetti. E' su ciò che si basa l'intenzione di voto.

Per questi motivi, pur capendo perfettamente la provocazione e l'irritazione che la genera, trovo impossibile "pesare" il voto di ciascuno di noi. E' un diritto legato a dinamiche che sono impossibili da classificare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sarebbe bello, ma impossibile, visto che chi dovrebbe decidere queste cose sarebbe escluso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Limitare o differenziare un diritto come quello di voto sulla base di filtri preventivi è impossibile. Il voto rappresenta la manifestazione della volontà politica di una determinata persona. Ebbene, in base a quale criterio oggettivo si può ritenere che il voto dato da un professore di diritto, da un costituzionalista o da un fine storico e conoscitore dei problemi sociali, possa essere più "efficace" del voto di un troglodita che parla solo dialetto e non sa neanche cosa si festeggia il 2 giugno?
> 
> Mi spiego meglio: come facciamo a sapere, a priori e con estrema certezza, che un governo votato da persone acculturate possa essere migliore di quello votato da persone ignoranti? E' impossibile. La verità in tasca non la possiede nessuno e pertanto il voto di un *********, paradossalmente, potrebbe anche essere più efficace del voto di un professore universitario. L'unico assunto accettabile è che una persona ignorante sia più suggestionabile di una acculturata, ma anche qui entriamo in parametri non certi.
> Quanti di noi possono affermare con sicurezza di non essere stati mai fregati in vita propria? Siete così sicuri che un politico, dall'alto della sua retorica o dal basso della sua furbizia, non possa riempirvi la testa di belle promesse senza poi mantenerle? Perché stiamo parlando di questo. Promesse. Progetti. E' su ciò che si basa l'intenzione di voto.
> ...



Mi trovo d'accordo con te. Al massimo farei tipo 5/6 domande ultra banali per garantire la tessera una volta ogni tot anni.

Del tipo: Chi è il presidente della repubblica? Chi è il presidente del senato? Chi è il presidente della camera?

Con queste 3 domande fai fuori un 30% di possibili elettori, che comunque di norma sono poi quelli che non votano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora non sono l unico



ma anche io sono d'accordo con te, se ci pensi bene il principale problema dell'Italia sono proprio gli italiani stessi, c'è una parte di popolo, specie quella dei più anziani che essendo analfabeta e quindi con poca cultura è facilmente influenzabile dall'opinione pubblica, dai politici, ecc ecc, la televisione al giorno d'oggi condiziona molto le menti di queste persone più fragili facendogli quasi un totale lavaggio del cervello, in poche parole chi sta al potere ha bisogno di un popolo ignorante perchè più facile da governare e più semplice da prendere in giro a favore dei propri interessi e non della collettività..


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi trovo d'accordo con te. Al massimo farei tipo 5/6 domande ultra banali per garantire la tessera una volta ogni tot anni.
> 
> Del tipo: Chi è il presidente della repubblica? Chi è il presidente del senato? Chi è il presidente della camera?
> 
> Con queste 3 domande fai fuori un 30% di possibili elettori, che comunque di norma sono poi quelli che non votano.



Sono d'accordo sia con [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] che con te. Se non sei interessato a nulla di tutto ciò che riguarda la politica o la vita al di fuori delle mura di casa tua, è inutile che tu esprima un voto da completo disinformato. Oppure che in un referendum il tuo non-presentarsi valga come non-voto.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi trovo d'accordo con te. Al massimo farei tipo 5/6 domande ultra banali per garantire la tessera una volta ogni tot anni.
> 
> Del tipo: Chi è il presidente della repubblica? Chi è il presidente del senato? Chi è il presidente della camera?
> 
> Con queste 3 domande fai fuori un 30% di possibili elettori, che comunque di norma sono poi quelli che non votano.



30%??? Solo il 30%? Ti sei mantenuto basso....


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Si allora facciamo votare solo quelli che sono membri del MENSA e che abbiamo un QI di almeno 180 perchè siamo sicuri che prenderanno decisioni giuste al posto nostro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 30%??? Solo il 30%? Ti sei mantenuto basso....



io dico il 60-65 se non di più..


----------



## Arrigo4ever (28 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che un piccolo "test d'accesso" non sarebbe male, tipo una selezione preliminare con domande sulla storia politica del paese e sulle sue istituzioni, naturalmente niente di complicato ma qualcosa del tipo: qualche principio della costituzione italiana, il referendum istituzionale, il centrismo, il pentapartito, le figure politiche... oppure a livello istituzionale sulla nostra forma di governo, quindi sul Parlamento, sulla Corte costituzionale, cose così.



Sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero . Se tu formi la gente con un minimo di educazione civica ,poi voglio vedere se in parlamento ci entrano anche certi personaggi , e allora...... salterebbe tutto.per "loro" è molto meglio che la gente sia divisa anche su cose di oggettivo buon senso e che invece altre cose le ignori del tutto : "dividi et impera" diceva qualcuno....


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Ottobre 2015)

@superlollo, la tua sembra quasi una sorta di: non voti M5S, sei ignorante, non dovresti votare. questo si chiama dittatura.
poi anche a me da fastidio vedere ridotta cosi l'italia, un conto è non dar diritto al voto dopo una certa eta. ma fare un test per votare è assurdo solo a pensarlo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Ottobre 2015)

È un'idea assolutamente ridicola.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> @superlollo, la tua sembra quasi una sorta di: non voti M5S, sei ignorante, non dovresti votare. questo si chiama dittatura.
> poi anche a me da fastidio vedere ridotta cosi l'italia, un conto è non dar diritto al voto dopo una certa eta. ma fare un test per votare è assurdo solo a pensarlo.



No no assolutamente e ci mancherebbe .. la mia era una provocazione ( che qualcuno non ha capito ) per sollevare il problema del voto di scambio e del voto cosi tanto per votare perchè qualcuno mi dice di votare per lui . 

non ho assolutamente parlato di partiti politici .


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> È un'idea assolutamente ridicola.



Leggi tutto non fermarti al titolo .


----------



## raducioiu (29 Ottobre 2015)

Teorie alla Adrian Veidt

Ogni persona ha i suoi interessi e le sue idee che possono non collidere con quelli del paese o della maggioranza. Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che il bene di qualcosa o qualcuno sia più importante o abbia priorità. Il qi alto nega la possibilità che le persone si arroghino il diritto di credere cosa sia meglio per gli altri? Tenendo poi presente che in realtà un "meglio" è comunque soggettivo?


----------



## Van The Man (8 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è una provocazione , e ne abbiamo già parlato anni fa qui si MW ma è una cosa che ho pensato questa mattina .
> 
> Per lavoro mi capita di parlare con una persona , mi chiama rispondo e dopo un po' capisco che questa donna non capiva il mio italiano ..
> 
> ...



Questa cos'è? L'evoluzione della specie del berlusconiano "chi vota a sinistra è un ?". D'altra parte l'elettorato stellato è pieno di vedove di Silvio, quindi potrebbe essere una buona chiave di lettura, no? 
O magari è semplicemente una nemesi di chi pensa affidare ogni scelta politica a sedicenti consultazioni via web, tra i quali gli intelligentoni che condividono ogni sorta di bufala sui social networ? Ah, questa si che è evoluzione, questi sì che sono gli Eletti!
Informarsi significa credere a quella sgallettata che dice di avere già pronti 2 miliardi e mezzo di Euro (!!!) per rilanciare la città di Roma? Cavolo, sono seriamente preoccupato, pensavo di avere un QI più o meno medio, ma temo di averlo sottozero


----------



## Van The Man (8 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non ho assolutamente parlato di partiti politici .



Ma dai, sei serio? Pure uno di quelli col QI inesistente e che non parlano in italiano hanno capito. Come si diceva una volta, ogni riferimento a fatti e persone è puramente voluto


----------



## Arrigo4ever (8 Novembre 2015)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> .............O magari è semplicemente una nemesi di chi pensa affidare ogni scelta politica a sedicenti consultazioni via web, tra i quali gli intelligentoni che condividono ogni sorta di bufala sui social networ? ...........



Condivido al 100 % . Qui se tutto va bene le elezioni le "correggono" già ora con i metodi attuali, figuriamoci cosa potrebbero fare con consultazioni fatte via Web , in un paese come il nostro poi. A me la democrazia pseudo diretta di Grillo fa un pò paura, e mi fa venire dei bruttissimi sospetti : non è il progresso , é la dittatura sicura di chi sta già ora nella"stanza dei bottoni" e che così potrebbe aver ancor più facilitato il suo sporco lavoro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2015)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ma dai, sei serio? Pure uno di quelli col QI inesistente e che non parlano in italiano hanno capito. Come si diceva una volta, ogni riferimento a fatti e persone è puramente voluto



Ciao Van , no dico sul serio non era mia intenzione farne un " collegamento " politico ... Comunque si  per ti-votare Renzie un problemino lo devi avere


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2015)

Il QI è l'ultimo dei problemi


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Se si votasse davvero in base al QI, l'assenteismo arriverebbe al 90%.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (8 Novembre 2015)

Già, e prima dovresti spiegare a molti cosa è il QI.........


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Già, e prima dovresti spiegare a molti cosa è il QI.........



Cosa sia


----------



## Arrigo4ever (8 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa sia



Le chiedo scusa, esimio Professor Super_Lollo , scriverò 100 volte la forma corretta alla lavagna...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Novembre 2015)

Non voglio sentire parlare di QI, e test MENSA. Una mia ex compagna di università, tipica figlia di papà, tutto il giorno a fare shopping, e indietro di mille esami tanto che si è ritirata, ci fa sapere di aver preso il massimo su sto test Mensa che da come ho capito è una specie di test d'intelligenza superiore. Lei che, senza offesa, ha una pigna al posto del cervello. Probabilmente avrà pagato, ma di sicuro non è intelligente ci puoi giurare.
La valenza di questi test è pari a zero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Le chiedo scusa, esimio Professor Super_Lollo , scriverò 100 volte la forma corretta alla lavagna...



Dai che sto scherzando... Ti ho corretto perché facevi il " grosso " sulla spiegazione di Q.I.  .


----------



## Arrigo4ever (9 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai che sto scherzando... Ti ho corretto perché facevi il " grosso " sulla spiegazione di Q.I.  .



Nessun problema , ma la mia frase sul sapere cosa sia il QI era solo una battuta !


----------

